# Brown Algae in a year old tank



## jestes (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, this is my first post here, although I've been lurking for a while. Just a quick intro: I've been keeping fish off an on for 15 years or more, so I'm fairly experienced with livestock, however I'm new to the planted aspect of the hobby. I'm one of those guys who doesn't just like to know what works, but also how. Hopefully I can learn a thing or two here!

Here's the particulars of my tank:
- 55 gallon 
- EI dosing with macros and plantex CSM+B
- 2X54 T5HO for 7 hours a day
- Pressurized CO2
- Pool Filter Sand substrate

My first problem: 
I just started trying to grow dwarf hairgrass, and it's not working out so well... I had a nice carpet of dwarf sags, but I liked the way the dwarf hairgrass looked better. So, I removed the sags, and added the HG, planting it in little pencil sized lumps an inch or so apart. The HG is growing, but not by much. It's been in there two months, and has filled in the gaps between plantings, but hasn't spread beyond that. The sags spread like wildfire, and I haven't done anything differently. I've got the outlet from my canister filter pointed straight at the HG, plus there's a Sicci powerhead on the other side. Between the two, I've got pretty good circulation, or so I think.

My second problem: 
I've got brown algae that seems to be taking over the HG. I'm assuming that might be because it isn't growing too well. The swords never get it, but my purple cabomba does. In either case, it comes off if you fan it, but apparently the current in the tank isn't enough. The tubes going to my canister filter are completely covered in it. It's not a thick layer, but it is completely covered. I know this algae comes from either ammonia, or silicates. The tank is nearly a year old, so I think it's got to be silicates. According to my local water company, we have 13.1 ppm of silica in the water. Is that enough?

Third question: I was wondering if you guys could take a look at what's in my local water here: http://www.mhhe.com/biosci/pae/environmentalscience/casestudies/case9.mhtml and tell me what I should change in regards to my EI dosing. There seems to be a debate on just how much P really needs to be in the water. Currently, I'm dosing CSM+B Wednesday, Friday, and Sunday. Then, 1/2 TSP of Spectracide stump remover, 1/4 TSP Potassium Sulfate, and 1/4 TSP of Mono-potassium Sulfate on Tuesday, Thursday, and Saturday. Monday is my "rest" day, and I do my 50% WC Monday nights. I'm almost certain I'm doing something wrong now. Before, with the sags, everything in the tank grew like crazy with not much algae to speak of. Now, I'm having issues...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

There could be large amounts of silicates in your tap. I think you could try out RO water.


----------

